# After market electric guages



## stncold468 (Aug 3, 2005)

Anyone out there install a set of after market electric oil pressure guages? The guages from australia are suppose to be plug and plan so theoretically the after market should also be the same. Anyone with wiring info would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Check out the discussion on "New Gauge Cluster, Backordered? There is a lot of good stuff. You can read for yourself.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

arty: Let me tell you what they say works! I just finished install a few minutes ago. Wonderful!


----------

